
OpenBSD adds -n option to crontab to suppress mail when the run was successful - job
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=152874866117948&w=2
======
job
This was just now merged in -current and will be part of OpenBSD 6.4 release
in fall 2018.

